# Tb Yellow Tubes



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I found some *TB Yellow tubing *at a local store and decided to try them out for a laugh. The Yellow are very light weight. I pulled out an old experimental frame and tied the bands to 6 1/2" from pouch tie to frame tie. To save time I used plastic ties at the forks. These light bands perform fine with 3/8" steel. With my 32" draw length I was consistently hitting 186 fps. Draw weight is light too.

Has anyone tried the TB Tan tubes? I have some Reds to try but the store didn't have the tan. In the past I tried the heavier green, blue, and black tubes.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The tan tubes are MUCH smaller than the yellow. Smaller even than 2040 tubing.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use TB Yellow and Red tubes. With a pseudo taper at about 7 inches I get 200+ fps with Yellow and .44 cal lead and 200+ fps with Red and .50 cal lead. I stretch a bit more than 32 inches though. I tried Green in the same configuration, but couldn't pull more than 30 inches. I don't know what kind of speeds you could get with Green because I was afraid to aim it at my Chrony.









The TB tubes last quite a long time, though the pseudo taper configuration will shorten the life a bit.

Here's my son's ringshooter with pseudo tapered TB Yellow tubes.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have some from Henry. They seem to last. Great for targets.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Not being much of a tube bloke, I gotta admit I really did like the yellow..smooth and easy pull, good speed and just nice to use..
Gave em a quick zap through the chrony on one of wombats beauties... short bands but still decent speed...


----------

